# Alabama is Bass Akwards



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I got this email from my B&M today. Don't know if this is old news to you guys, but...... IPCPR -- Alabama: Proposed Statewide Smoking Ban


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I saw that too. I had a B&M in Mobile, AL send me the same thing... buncha BS.

They _tried _the same thing in MS; it got squashed quick! The owner of The Cigar Shop went up and has some pretty good friends at the Capitol and with his help and a few others the MS smoking ban got killed.


----------

